# Largest Swimming Pool in Dubai?



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Italian artist aims to develop largest pool*









Furnani in Dubai ... painting the samples

Renowned Italian artist Sergio Furnari – known for his diversity of style in miniature sculpturing, facade painting and exquisite ceramic tile paint design for swimming pools around the world – is currently visiting Dubai, seeking collaboration with developers to build the world’s largest swimming pool in the emirate.

Furnari believes that the emirate – which has become home to iconic developments – is the right place to build the pool, which will be lined with painted ceramic tiles that will become another landmark for this fast-evolving city. The artist has scouted a number of sites along with his design team and wants to build the swimming pool – the size of a football field – connected with the open sea.

During his visit, he painted sample pieces of ceramic tiles that will be a part of the proposed project and has held meetings with a number of developers.
“We have laid the foundations for the projects and are in negotiations with many interesting parties. We hope to finalise the project soon and we expect to start the six-month task of hand-painting the entire pool, once the construction is finished,” he explains.

The Sicily-born artist, who is currently based in the US, is of the belief that such an iconic development would attract an increasing number of people to Dubai and will hold a lot of commercial value for the developers.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

oh my, i would love to swim there, the location also looks ideal


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

er, its like 2 feet from the sea?

Edit: oh i see, its supposed to be connected. salt water pools suck anyhow.

boooooooooooooo.


although i did enjoy them in austrailia.


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

the size of a football pitch...... weird .i dont thin k this is a good idea


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

I like this idea!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

where is it going to be??? in a hotel?

R


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Dubai_Steve said:


> I like this idea!


Yea, it sounds interesting.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Meh!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

is there enough space on the palm , atlantis anyone?

great idea actually. but agree DUBAI, salt water pools suck..


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

One of the good thing about pools is that they are not salt water. So you can derive what i think about salwater pools...


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

If i wanted to swim in salt water, i would go to the beach. Why the heck would i want boundaries to swim in salt-water!!!


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

salt water pools are cheaper to run.

Not everyone like to swim in the sea because they are afraid of waves, sharks and pollution etc.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Sharks in Dubai? Besides, aren't the waves the fun part of the sea?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

in dubai? what waves?


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

OK not very big waves  but still those who can not swim very well prefer pools. However pollution is a problem at the moment until construction of the palms is finished.

Personally I like the waves.

Did I not read that 2 Palm Workers were killed by a shark in Dubai? or did I just dream it. :weird:


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

salt water pool?

eww, no.

i want a swimming pool to have that one chlorine smell so that it brings me memories of summertime (and that smell on pirates of the caribbean ride  lol u knew that was coming)


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

weird idea, but we'll see...


----------

